
Has anyone evaluated Tray.io vs. Workato? - daricknance
Looking to understand these two solutions vs. one another
======
iamtherhino
Workato does a really good of integration recipies for known use cases. Time
to value is really short with them.

Tray does a really good job as a general purpose automation platform. It’s
really extensible and allows technical users to pull the covers off and do a
lot more and semi-technical business users to get by without code.

At a high level: I’d go with workato if I had an acute problem that I needed
fixed quickly. I’d go with tray if I saw automation being a long term strategy
at my company where I know I’m going to need lots of flexibility integrating
legacy applications with SaaS, etc.

